# Termite (Drywood) Tenting Questions



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a property which is being remodeled and there are many spots on the floor with termite droppings - a circular pattern about 6-8" in diameter filled with "coffee ground", and other spots under windows I have wings. it's spread in various locations of the house so I think tenting is my only option.

What I would like to know is what is the best way to make sure the termites are completely eliminated.

Last time I had a tenting done in another house, a year later I had termites again, in the same general area. I had a maintenance contract, and they said they will not retent, but will just spot treat it since it's only in one area.

I asked them..."If it's in one area, your recommendation now is to spot treat, drill some holes and inject some stuff. However, this is the exact symptom in the exact spot I had last time. We only found one spot, you only found one spot, why was the original recommendation to tent?"

He didn't have an answer, except to say they take into many other factors and back then the right thing to do was to tent.

"If tenting was the right thing to do then, why did it come back? Did it not kill the termites?"

He said it should have, but sometimes the live termites are dead, the larvae may not, or may be everything died, but being in Florida, you have new termites that came and nest."

In the same exact spot, what's the chance of that - unless it's rotted wood or leaking that attracted termites but that's not the case here.

This property that needs tenting, record shows the previous owner tented it in 2008. Now they are back in full, I don't have all the ceiling sheetrock down, only about half, and I counted yesterday 18 spots where there is live droppings. I am sure there are more in spots I can't see.

So my question is, is there something I need to do to ensure this tenting I do is going to truly, 100% cure the problem?

Should I pay the tenting company extra to have them go higher in concentration of the toxic has to make it more "lethal" to the termites and larvae?

Should I pay them extra to leave the tenting in place for a longer period? I have seen some that does it on a Tuesday and remove it the next day, my neighbor told me they had it done many years ago and it took three days.

Is there a "best time" to do it? I am in South Florida. Is there a better season for it, dryer months in the winter?

Thank you.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

To me, tenting is way overrated. Also, too much $$. After tenting , the toxic gas evaporates, and theres no more protection to prevent more termites from flying onto your wood. I had a reputable guy do a injection spot treatment, on much of the problem areas. That did it. He came back for a 'touch up"- a spot that needed a second treatment. Worked great! 

IF a house is soooo bad, yes, tent, but then, watch it. They will return.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I agree, protection is just as important as the initial knock down.


----------

